# How to get a cat using a hooded litter tray



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi everyone my cat has never used a litter tray with a hood and I've been trying to get her to use one . Today she used the hooded litter tray with the flap removed from it which is great, but I'd like to try to progress to getting her to use it with the flap on . Does anyone have any tips or advice on how I can do this or go about it ? Hope you all had a good Christmas, Megan .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Why do you want to use it with the flap? Imagine the smells that will confine inside it.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I have open trays and very happy with them, seeing how both mine "sit" in the tray a hooded tray looks very confining. 

A hooded tray always adds to the faff factor, you have to take the lid off to see if it has been used, I can tell straight away as the litter is disturbed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Why do you want to use it with the flap? Imagine the smells that will confine inside it.


 I thought it would be the opposite that the flap would stop odours, but then I've never had a litter tray with a flat .


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

megsie84 said:


> I thought it would be the opposite that the flap would stop odours, but then I've never had a litter tray with a flat .


The flap will stop odours being eliminated from the tray, so the odours will remain inside - think going into a smelly public toilet


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

Cookieandme said:


> The flap will stop odours being eliminated from the tray, so the odours will remain inside - think going into a smelly public toilet


 ewwwwwwwww best the flaps left of methinks .


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with the others. My kittens have covered litter trays, but I have removed (and binned) the door flaps. IME very few cats will accept the covered trays with the door flaps in situ - too claustrophobic (and smelly!). 

If your cats are fully grown adults make sure the height of the covered trays is at least 46 cm, as this is the height the adults require in order to squat upright, as they do, when they defecate. 

If you use a decent cat litter, (Cats Best Oko + is my choice), put in a minimum depth of 6 cm in the trays, and scoop frequently, your flat should not smell.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

chillminx said:


> I agree with the others. My kittens have covered litter trays, but I have removed (and binned) the door flaps. IME very few cats will accept the covered trays with the door flaps in situ - too claustrophobic (and smelly!).
> 
> If your cats are fully grown adults make sure the height of the covered trays is at least 46 cm, as this is the height the adults require in order to squat upright, as they do, when they defecate.
> 
> If you use a decent cat litter, (Cats Best Oko + is my choice), put in a minimum depth of 6 cm in the trays, and scoop frequently, your flat should not smell.


 Thanks my girl likes to dig deep so I put the whole ten liter bag of cat litter in and I scoop it out two to three times a day. I'm on benefits due to back problems and I unfortunately can't afford oko cat liter or anything in that price range, and I was wandering if you would be able to recommend any good cat litters that are a bit cheaper than oko ? At the mo I'm using waitrose essential cat litter .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Oko is very economical to use although it's pricey to start with. Because you can just scope the clumps you are not throwing out clean litter. It's also light - good if you have a bad back.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Agree with the others re leaving the flap off 

If possible, buy one of the better clumping litters - Oko as others have mentioned or I use either Golden Grey which is £20 for 2 bags or Biokats Micro Fresh which is £15 for 2 bags

My trays are big (although recently downsized from ginormous ones) and I need just over 1 bag to fill the tray deep enough (Archie is also a digger )

BUT as you rarely need to do a full change if you clean it out regularly, the 2nd bag does for top ups for at least a couple of months so, based on the Biokats, £15 lasts 2+ months - how does that compare with what you're spending now?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Agree with the others re leaving the flap off
> 
> If possible, buy one of the better clumping litters - Oko as others have mentioned or I use either Golden Grey which is £20 for 2 bags or Biokats Micro Fresh which is £15 for 2 bags
> 
> ...


Waitrose cat litter costs £3.08 so biokats does work out cheaper and golden gray and oko do to . I have been given some money for Christmas so I will invest in some


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Zooplus had an offer on two huge bags of Oko when I brought mine. Not sure if it's on now, plus they are rather heavy for someone with a bad back unless someone else can put them somewhere sensible in the house for you. I also found I needed a different scoop. I've been told there is a special Oko scoop but I can't find it online, but I use a Catit one with irregular holes rather than slits or slots. It's nice and big and a good shape. I use it with a Catit jumbo litter tray - I leave the flap folded back. It doesn't work so well in my other one as it doesn't get into the corners as well.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I was just going to say, they are heavy!  

Hopefully you're somewhere where the delivery man can put them which is easy for you to use or you have an OH / parent / friend who might be able to lift them for you 

Although it's a largish initial outlay, they do last a long time so if you can get them & like them, maybe try to stick away a couple £s each week so when you need more, there's money there for them.

As Oriental Salve says, they do offers on them now & then (usually when I've held off ordering & as soon as I put one in, there's an offer starts the next day ) so if you can stock up then, that will help costs too


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

I can always drag them to my larder lol . My family put a bit of money in my account monthly so I could dip into that if needs be . What type of oko golden gery and biocat do you guys use? Also do you know where I could buy a good litter scoop to scoop up the litter to put it in the tray ?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Biokats - I use either Micro Fresh or Micro Fresh White  - no difference (that I can see) in usage but the white one does smell stronger (and is slightly more expensive)

Golden Grey - I've linked to them all as there's loads and really they all seem to be about the same so it's probably a case of personal preference (of the top 4) as to whether you want one that smells / doesn't smell etc

Preference - honestly hard to pick - I was absolutely 100% happy with the Biokats and only tried GG as it was on offer and so many people had said it was great

I think the GG does clump slightly better (the BK clumps can break up sometimes) BUT I think the BK has the edge on tracking.

The GG does seem to last a bit longer between full litter tray changes BUT it is slightly more expensive (then the grey BK) so it probably balances out overall - so it's a tie from me!


----------



## Julie100uk (Oct 10, 2013)

It seems that I disagree with everyone else! I use my hooded litter tray with the flap on. Much more pleasant if your litter is on the kitchen. My kittens are kickers and it keeps the litter confined better. I've just started using OKO and there is no odour and I don't have to look at it!

After the cats were used to the tray, I put the flap back on and put them inside, shook their treats and they came out for them. Hey presto, sorted!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Biokats - I use either Micro Fresh or Micro Fresh White  - no difference (that I can see) in usage but the white one does smell stronger (and is slightly more expensive)
> 
> Golden Grey - I've linked to them all as there's loads and really they all seem to be about the same so it's probably a case of personal preference (of the top 4) as to whether you want one that smells / doesn't smell etc
> 
> ...


Do these cat litters clump urine into a ball like oko does?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

megsie84 said:


> Also do you know where I could buy a good litter scoop to scoop up the litter to put it in the tray ?


Do you mean a scoop to add the litter to the litter tray from the bag ? I use a food scoop for dog food which I think I got from [email protected]

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/becoscoop-the-eco-friendly-food-scoop-85505


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Do you mean a scoop to add the litter to the litter tray from the bag ? I use a food scoop for dog food which I think I got from [email protected]
> 
> BecoScoop - The Eco Friendly Food Scoop | Pets at Home


I use the free ones they've got scattered around in store!

Like this


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> Do these cat litters clump urine into a ball like oko does?


Sorry missed this - yup, nice pebbles that are easy to scoop out 

The trick is to gently sift through the litter and, if you see the start of a pebble, get right under it with the scoop and it will come out in one piece with the unused litter falling off

The GG is better for this than the BK (it does also pebble but can break up sometimes)


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you lilly. me and mum are going to sit down and compare the two and read every single review, as I just can't decide which one to go for .. Golden greyt is looking very tempting though... Also I forgot to ask what litter tray linners on zooplus would you recommend? I'm using Trixie plastic ones at the mo as they are the only thing my NFC cant claw to shreds, but they are far to large for my tray and shaped funny at the bottom and puff out at the sides.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

You won't need litter tray liners with either the GG or BK (and I would assume the same for Oko but I've never used it)

As long as it's kept deep enough, nothing will get through to the bottom of the tray - so even when you come to empty it after a couple of months use, it will all just tip into a bin bag (I use several together and split between 2 lots as it's heavy!) with nothing being left on the tray 

If I was trying for the first time - I'd probably go with the GG as it does seem to last better than the BK


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi one last question how long does one 14kg bag of golden gray last before you have to change the litter tray.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I have 3 litter trays, 2 with hoods one without, both the hooded trays have the flap removed, Missy will only use the hooded tray and likes to sit with her head out the door while she does her business  Willowbee uses both but likes to poop in the hooded and wee in the open tray, I've asked her why but she wont tell me :lol:

I use oko but I've been thinking about changing it since I've had Willowbee, never had an issue with Missy but she is short haired, but it gets caught everywhere, I mean everywhere on Willowbee and I end up finding she has trailed it all over the place, even in my bed in the morning when she comes for a cuddle, which her favourite trick at the moment is coming in under the covers from my feet and springing out when she gets the other end  I'd be interest to find out how you get on with different litter.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> Hi one last question how long does one 14kg bag of golden gray last before you have to change the litter tray.


I'd say you really need to buy 2 bags to make it economical

It works out cheaper to buy 2 bags & it means you need to buy less extra stuff to get to free delivery 

As a rough estimate, it will take around 1 bag to fill the tray deep enough - obviously depending on the size of your tray (my old ones took 1.5 bags & the new ones just over 1 bag so I would suggest 1 bag as a baseline until you've seen how much it actually takes to fill your particular tray)

I then use the 2nd bag for top ups - and this will easily last until I need to do another full tray change - which is at least 2 months 

Mia's tray (GG) was a full change when she came home (long story) - which was 26th October and TBH it's still looking & smelling fine (although I probably will do a full change soon)

This is where I think the GG has the edge on the BK (Archie's tray) as because it's easier to clean out as the wee pebbles stick together better there's no little bits that drop off and are left behind - which is what makes the tray smell / litter need changed more often


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> I'd say you really need to buy 2 bags to make it economical
> 
> It works out cheaper to buy 2 bags & it means you need to buy less extra stuff to get to free delivery
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that . I asked how long one bag lasts, because I was thinking that I could stick ten litres in then use the other four litres for top up, but your way sounds a lot easier.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

That could work too - it's really hard to say without knowing how much your tray will take

I know someone who splits 1 bag between 2 trays but she doesn't do top ups and does a full change after around 10 days - she has lots of cats & this works well for her - so your tray may take a lot less to fill than mine does 

If you can stretch to 2 bags, I'd do that this time so you can get an idea of how much your tray takes & how long the 2 bags will last

It won't go to waste  and should give you a while to put a couple £s aside a week to save up for when the next lot is needed 

OR if you need a load of other stuff from Zoo+ - get 1 bag to try & see how it goes ..... (sorry to be so vague)


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

I'd second the recommendation for Golden Grey - it's great stuff. I do the same as Lilylass - put a really deep layer in and then have a few spare bags for top ups. It is a big order up front but then we have 7 large litter trays in the house and some of them take 2 bags just to fill to the right depth! 

The stuff lasts for ages and I couldn't even say how often I do a full litter change - certainly not as often as every 2 months. Definitely don't need liners, just make sure you put a deep layer in the tray to start with.

As for hooded litter trays - I've actually removed the hoods off most of ours as I find that it makes it easier to clean the trays and I was worried about our more timid cat feeling cornered when she went in there. There is no problem with smell and they're not unsightly because they are kept clean - I scoop as soon as I see anything in them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm ordering some golden grey master today  thanks to everyone for all their advice I really appreciate it . I'm also ordering some amonia carny ( not quite sure how to spell it) to try and convert posh puss into eating something complete and nutritious and some thrive to sprinkle on top . I don't see why she wouldn't like it seen as it has a high meat content and everyone else's cats seem to enjoy it, but you never know with my girl ...


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> I'm also ordering some amonia carny ( not quite sure how to spell it) to try and convert posh puss into eating something complete and nutritious and some thrive to sprinkle on top . I don't see why she wouldn't like it seen as it has a high meat content and everyone else's cats seem to enjoy it, but you never know with my girl ...


Good luck with that! All I can say is that if you don't have any luck with the AC then don't give up with the transfer to better foods. There are plenty of other good foods out there that she might like. Most of mine won't touch the Animonda tins but then I do seem to have the fussiest cats in the world. I find the Bozita tins are a good option because their texture is quite soft and moist and even my fussiest girl will eat it occasionally.

It's a pity that you have to order so many from zooplus - you end up having to buy at least 6 tins of something when you don't even know if the fussy little beggars will eat it .

ETA - just seen your other thread about how she won't eat Bozita so I'll be quiet on the food suggestions! I do sympathise though - I long to have a house of cats that will just eat whatever you put down for them!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

rox666 said:


> I do seem to have the fussiest cats in the world.


Nope ... I have them :mad2:



rox666 said:


> It's a pity that you have to order so many from zooplus - you end up having to buy at least 6 tins of something when you don't even know if the fussy little beggars will eat it .


This really annoys me  I think I've been down the entire list of wet foods on Zoo+

Mia is fussy (she likes Sheba & it's the only food that I've found where there is a box that she will eat every pouch in - the Terrine Fusion Fish one) BUT she will eat a little of other things

Archie is a nightmare (he likes Gourmet Perle) and he will literally starve himself if he doesn't like what's put down

I've currently got some Macs and Ropocat from the HKC to try - usual story, Mia will eat a little & Archie won't even try it :mad2:

Sadly she can't get through a tin herself before it goes off so not economical to do - although I am trying freezing some so we'll see how that goes 

Megan - would be interested to know how you get on with the GG when it arrives


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Agree with Lilylass and Rox on Golden Grey or similar from ZP. I have 4 cats and it lasts months and is so easy to clean out. Just important that you have big trays and put plenty in. Oh and a warning - your cats will probably refuse to use "lumpy" type cat litter in the future - they love the sand texture.

I would just add that it is similar to (but better than) Catsan Clumping (not the Catsan white) from some supermarkets or Pets at Home do a 5k bag for around £4.50 (their own make). Tell them you want the sand-like textured one. Obviously that's a lot more expensive but OK if you want to buy one bag to try before you order from ZP. It's what I have to buy if I ever get low before order arrives!

I've just ordered a small bag of Oko to try as so many people like it on here but not sure I will as I believe its like Worlds Best and I much prefer the GG to that. Only one way to find out though!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Sadly she can't get through a tin herself before it goes off so not economical to do - although I am trying freezing some so we'll see how that goes


It freezes ok ... I tried it. Just add a little hot water when defrosted if you like.

Been through similar to you as mine had to come off Gourmet/Sheba. Ben has grains allergy so had no choice and don't have them in the house now. I buy various ZP grain free and Butchers for cats for them plus they have 1 raw meal a day. Ben's condition/coat/poo was so much better in just 2 months. They've not been too bad considering ... out of that lot there's something they all like!


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Mia is fussy (she likes Sheba & it's the only food that I've found where there is a box that she will eat every pouch in - the Terrine Fusion Fish one) BUT she will eat a little of other things


Lilly is the same with Felix! It's the only food she will eat - apart from Bozita every now and then when the Gods are on my side, and a little bit of raw as long as I smother it with Fortiflora. One minute she likes one type - the "Meaty" varieties, then she just has to have the Sensations. But, she will not eat every flavour out of the box. There is always one flavour that she doesn't like. But there is no consistency in it. She likes beef of one type, but not beef of another etc etc. And then, suddenly she decides that she like beef of both but simply hates the chicken and silly me for not reading her mind. It drives me mad because I can't stand to let the others eat the ones that she won't eat but at the same time I don't want to waste food and throw it away. :mad2::mad2:

I have just thrown caution to the wind and (no doubt stupidly) ordered some Animonda von Feinsten. It's one I haven't tried yet and the carbs are low enough for the diabetic cats to eat. For some reason I still have this ridiculous notion that one day I will find a food that they will all eat that will make feeding time less of a military exercise.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

rox666 said:


> Good luck with that! All I can say is that if you don't have any luck with the AC then don't give up with the transfer to better foods. There are plenty of other good foods out there that she might like. Most of mine won't touch the Animonda tins but then I do seem to have the fussiest cats in the world. I find the Bozita tins are a good option because their texture is quite soft and moist and even my fussiest girl will eat it occasionally.
> 
> It's a pity that you have to order so many from zooplus - you end up having to buy at least 6 tins of something when you don't even know if the fussy little beggars will eat it .
> 
> ETA - just seen your other thread about how she won't eat Bozita so I'll be quiet on the food suggestions! I do sympathise though - I long to have a house of cats that will just eat whatever you put down for them!


Thank you and yes it is a pity that you have to order so many tins. I really think zooplus should do trial packs of three in three different flavours for all of their non british cat foods .


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

rox666 said:


> Lilly is the same with Felix! It's the only food she will eat - apart from Bozita every now and then when the Gods are on my side, and a little bit of raw as long as I smother it with Fortiflora. One minute she likes one type - the "Meaty" varieties, then she just has to have the Sensations. But, she will not eat every flavour out of the box. There is always one flavour that she doesn't like. But there is no consistency in it. She likes beef of one type, but not beef of another etc etc. And then, suddenly she decides that she like beef of both but simply hates the chicken and silly me for not reading her mind. It drives me mad because I can't stand to let the others eat the ones that she won't eat but at the same time I don't want to waste food and throw it away. :mad2::mad2:
> 
> I have just thrown caution to the wind and (no doubt stupidly) ordered some Animonda von Feinsten. It's one I haven't tried yet and the carbs are low enough for the diabetic cats to eat. For some reason I still have this ridiculous notion that one day I will find a food that they will all eat that will make feeding time less of a military exercise.


Poor you good luck with the animonda von Feinsten


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Nope ... I have them :mad2:
> 
> This really annoys me  I think I've been down the entire list of wet foods on Zoo+
> 
> ...


I will let you know me and posh puss like catsan so I think I may well be on to a winner .


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Mum to Missy said:


> I have 3 litter trays, 2 with hoods one without, both the hooded trays have the flap removed, Missy will only use the hooded tray and likes to sit with her head out the door while she does her business  Willowbee uses both but likes to poop in the hooded and wee in the open tray, I've asked her why but she wont tell me :lol:
> 
> I use oko but I've been thinking about changing it since I've had Willowbee, never had an issue with Missy but she is short haired, but it gets caught everywhere, I mean everywhere on Willowbee and I end up finding she has trailed it all over the place, even in my bed in the morning when she comes for a cuddle, which her favourite trick at the moment is coming in under the covers from my feet and springing out when she gets the other end  I'd be interest to find out how you get on with different litter.


I will let you know but I must say I've never had a problem with litter being stuck to princess hair, the two cat littersI've used so far are catsan and waitrose essential . By the way pets at home do a litter for long haired cats it's specially made so that it doesn't get caught in long haired cats hair have never tried it though and don't know anyone who has .


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

megsie84 said:


> I will let you know but I must say I've never had a problem with litter being stuck to princess hair, the two cat littersI've used so far are catsan and waitrose essential .* By the way pets at home do a litter for long haired cats it's specially made so that it doesn't get caught in long haired cats hair have never tried it though and don't know anyone who has* .


Thanks megsie, I'll have to have a look into that, but still would like to know if others have used it and what they think before changing


----------

